# Here at Hyatt High Sierra, great snow!



## Denise L (Feb 18, 2009)

We braved the driving rain and treacherous snow to reach the Hyatt yesterday. It poured rain from Fremont to Crystal Springs and then it turned to snow and chains and 30 mph for 35+ exits  .  Kids loved the falling snow when we arrived, but I was exhausted from having a death grip on the steering wheel for what was about 6.5 hours in the car   .

The High Sierra looks great. Staff so far is helpful and friendly.  WiFi is now part of our dues, I guess, so no daily charge.  Wine reception tonight, but we were in the hot tub so did not attend.  Met two sets of owners from the Bay Area so far.  

Folks at Raley's said it hadn't really snowed here since Christmas, so this storm has been a welcome sight!


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 19, 2009)

How about some pictures please.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 19, 2009)

I forgot to bring one adapter for my camera, so I can only download photos from my son's Nikon.  It's not snowy like last year, so the photos aren't as exciting. Oh well. At least there is snow on the ground!

Our minivan parked in front of Building 3:






Snow around the fire pit/pool area:






Kids playing in snow in resort parking lot:






Snow and hot tubs make a good combination!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 19, 2009)

Pool area:






View






Our balcony on the 2nd floor:






Walkway to the pool:


----------



## Lingber (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures! It looks beautiful there. We are heading to High Sierra in August and can't wait. Any chance you can take some interior pictures. I would love to see some that aren't Hyatt "professional" photos. Thanks and enjoy the snow!


----------



## LisaH (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful! Your kids are so brave swimming in the snow  I am surprised that the place looks so empty this week though.
Have a save trip back home! We should have coffee when you come home


----------



## Denise L (Feb 22, 2009)

Lingber said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures! It looks beautiful there. We are heading to High Sierra in August and can't wait. Any chance you can take some interior pictures. I would love to see some that aren't Hyatt "professional" photos. Thanks and enjoy the snow!



Well, I have to remember next time to not let anyone unpack before taking interior photos  . This is our lovely villa, very well lived-in:

Second bedroom with two double beds:






Second bathroom:











Dining area:


----------



## Denise L (Feb 22, 2009)

Kitchen:






Entryway:






Master bedroom:






Living room:


----------



## Denise L (Feb 22, 2009)

Our view with newly fallen snow:


----------



## The Conch Man (Feb 23, 2009)

Great pic's Denise but ya making me very cold down here in Southwest Florida!


----------



## Lingber (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for the photos! High Sierra looks absolutely lovely! Hope you are having a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 23, 2009)

What unit are you in? The unit I stayed in had a slightly different configuration of the living area/dining area.  

Thank you for taking the time to post the photos!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 24, 2009)

We were in Building 3, end unit, 2nd floor.  I think that there are at least three different two bedroom configurations, but I could be wrong. I have it somewhere here in my original paperwork.  Anyhow, we like the living space in the middle and the bedrooms on the sides. It works out well for our family of four.

We are back home now, and noticed that Incline got a bit of rain that wiped out the snow (at least around the Lake/beach side via the webcam).  We are happy that we were there with fresh snow :whoopie: .


----------



## oinksx3 (Feb 26, 2009)

*High Sierra*

Where is the website for the Webcam you spoke about?  Thanks - Mike


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 26, 2009)

*Okay Denise - here is my "white stuff"*

White caps and foamy waves I mean :whoopie: 






Just kidding - glad u had such a fun week!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2009)

oinksx3 said:


> Where is the website for the Webcam you spoke about?  Thanks - Mike



www.tahoetopia.com has webcams for a lot of the ski resorts.

We also watched the road conditions on the http://video.dot.ca.gov site. Amazing how much snow there was on the roads the day we left!  Traffic was just stopped and the highways had been covered in snow, plus no cars were getting through for awhile. We waited until we saw cars moving before we left home.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> White caps and foamy waves I mean :whoopie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Great photo! That looks like much more fun that we had.  The kids did love the snow, but I could have used a margarita.  So off to Maui we go in April then, to get our beach vacation  .


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 27, 2009)

More snow coming to Tahoe this next week.

Great pictures winter and summer time is great it Tahoe.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Denise
Do you find yourself using Hyatt more than any other TS?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 1, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi Denise
> Do you find yourself using Hyatt more than any other TS?



Well, if I had more points, then yes  . But as it is, with 1400 pts, I can't stay very long anywhere. Just two midweek stays per year (8 nights).  I need more points and then I'd use them for another midweek stay and a week's stay.


----------

